

Can You Still Become a Quant in Your Thirties? - shogunmike
http://www.quantstart.com/articles/Can-You-Still-Become-a-Quant-in-Your-Thirties

======
joshbaptiste
Hmm.. the only profession I can think of where being in your thirties is a
disadvantage is some form of sports.

